
Transmission of 2019-NCoV Infection from an Asymptomatic Contact in Germany - reddotX
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2001468
======
cs702
Key quote:

"The fact that asymptomatic persons are potential sources of 2019-nCoV
infection may warrant a reassessment of transmission dynamics of the current
outbreak. In this context, the detection of 2019-nCoV and a high sputum viral
load in a convalescent patient (Patient 1) arouse concern about prolonged
shedding of 2019-nCoV after recovery."

In plain language:

* individuals can transmit 2019-nCoV before developing symptoms;

* individuals _may or may not_ be able to transmit it after recovery to some extent (this is not yet known); and

* current predictions for the size outbreak may have to be revised to account for these transmission features.

